# Just really wanted the remote.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While I have used my home built E caller for 6 or 7 years now with good results and was very cost reasonable and free sounds went on the MP3 player easy too.
But the idea or being able to place the speaker 300 yards away just kept saying Al you really need this feature.
&#8226; 300 yard remote control range. No line of sight required!
Throw in the fact you can also use the remote to works a decoy and WOW
Al you really really need this caller.










Only comes with 24 sounds but is less than $130.00 thru many on line suppliers. But If you want more sounds just buy more and bigger SD cards and use wav or MP3 file down loadable sounds to increase the number of sounds. 

*Standard size SD card, up to 32 GB.
&#8226; Plays .mp3 and .wav files up to 16 bit rate Thing also has great reviews.

*So this in my Valentine's present to my self. 

OH the speaker in my home made call will plug into it too if I want additional volume. 
One of the things I see new coyote hunters do is use to much volume to start out.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have looked at them , wanted to try **** calling , I thought that would be fun , I would be interested if you get more yotes now or if there is no change 

does it also have the remote option to actuate a decoy and let them see some movement also


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well I tend to think this is going to increase my production. Just the idea of getting 300 yards of separation from the speaker instead of the 50 feet should enable me to catch coyotes trying to circle down wind of the speaker. I will be able to set it across a corn field in a fence row and watch for Coyotes trying to sneak down a drainage ditch for a quick pounce on the hurting critter.

*â¢ 300 yard remote control range. No line of sight required!
Throw in the fact you can also use the remote to works a decoy and WOW
*











Varmint Al has a section on modifying this cheap pet toy.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ICOtec AD400.

Attaches directly to ICOtec GC300, GC320, GC350 and GC500 Operates on auto mode only with ICOtec GC300 Works with ICOtec GC320, GC350 and GC500 remote controls 2 quick change prey toppers LED light for topper illumination Speed dial control Separate power source for longer run time Quiet motor, no gear noise Intermittent motion - See more at: 
ICOtec designed this decoy with a speed dial, whisper quiet motor, intermittent motion, 2 quick-change toppers, LED light for night hunts and it has its own power source so it will not drain your call batteries. - 

A bit pricey at 50.00 for me at this point.

Weasel ball as cheap as 5.99 and about 5.00 worth of stuff to modify it for varmint hunting.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not that I need one more thing to do but I would definitely like to try calling yotes it sounds like good hunting fun


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a ball calling coyotes and make a bit of money most years doing so. We have a fur buyer who takes the whole carcass if we don't want to mess with them and will also take or skinned, stretched sewn and dried hides.
Have 5 friends and can get one or more most every day to go do a few early morning or evening sets and once in a while mid day sets.

For me there was a long learning curve, was about to hang it up when some thing started clicking with my first one a afternoon after a rain storm at my UP deer camp. I only had one hunting partner then and he wasn't into it much so I mostly did it on my own. Then I got to know a fellow who had a small beef horse set up who liked to hunt them and it grew from there. Always used mouth calls rabbit squealers and howlers. then about 7 years or so we made our home made callers. 

John talked to a guy at a feed store about coyotes hanging in his feed lot. We got 6 from there the first 2 months. Now we get word of mouth calls and have about 30 different farms to hunt them. 

We have a lot of fun doing it and some days we do not get any. Johns brother in law Eric built a custom wild cat rifle for coyote hunting. One of the other guys already had one built for wood chucks.

Any way is a lot of fun can make a bit of money when the weather is normal and keeps you in practice for deer hunting.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

There is a county coyote hunting association here but I think a lot of them run dogs for coyote here 

I saw some of them at the little gun shop in town they had a coyote on top of the dog kennel in the back of the truck and were in buying more ammo.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a fellow here who runs coyotes with hounds and advertises it. People pay him to run the coyotes and not to many want to kill the coyote he says most just want to enjoy the dogs music.
I personally don't care for dog hunters for coyotes or *****. May be fine up higher in Michigan where there is a whole lot more public land.
Many people have the same feelings I do about them trespassing on our land.

With calling you do it on property you have permission to do so on. Not running thru others property stirring up game they may be hunting or wanting to hunt later in the day.


 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

In my personal experiance, decoys will help keep your motion hidden but can also cause a predator to hang up once spotted. That being said stay away from the caller a good ways and keep extra still! The other issue with e callers is coyotes and other predator become accustomed to them and you may see fewer responses after time. My personal preference is to use a small stick or fiberglass rod about 8-10 niches tall and tie a small feather on it and put it right next to the caller, this can get them in closer than a decoy that is tall. I usually keep mouth calls with me to if I cannot get a response or action off the e caller. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When using a E caller do not use the same sound over and over again in the same area. Switch it up from a squealing rabbit to a hurt coyote pup, a crazy chicken being chased by a yappy little dog and a new one I just ran across a week or so ago a piglet squealing like crazy.

I pick up goose molted feathers and use sewing thread of light fishing line to hang them from a bush for the wind to blow.

Here is a link to make a decoy from a less than 10.00 cat toy. 
http://www.californiapredatorsclub.com/index.php?showtopic=22692

There is also a write up on making one on varmint als web pages.
there are also free E call sounds on Al's site.

Also there are more at these sites. First one is where I found the piglet sound.
http://www.western-rivers.com/Links-and-Downloads.asp?Agree=1

there are two different rabbit ones here.
http://www.rmvh.com/predatorcallingsounds.htm

Some good ones here too.
http://www.mscustomcalls.com/ 

 Al


----------

